# Vitamin for Oscar?



## ironhead (Mar 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried *Centrum Vitamins* (crushed) and deep with pellets to feed in oscar once a week? Just wondering... :fish:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If you feed anything an overdose of calcium it will crystalize their organs over time. This includes humans.

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

There is no reason any vitamin supplements would be needed if the fish is being feed a fairly high quality pellet as a staple in my opinion.

Art


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want to use vitamins, I would recommend Vita-Chem or something similar. I rehydrate freeze dried krill with this once or twice a week.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=4998


----------



## ironhead (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks ......  an about calcium, I don't know about fish and calcium, but i do know about calcium in human, I doubt it is a bad to have good amount of calcium in human, since calcium is good in bones and now in my facility here in Rush hospital are trying to conduct a study about calcium and a heart problem. The less calcium you have. you are more prone to heart problem.... So most cardiologist and orthopedics are incouraging have a good calcium to prevent bone loss and any possible heart defect. In the other hand any vitamins is always bad if given more than indicated.. Just an information.....


----------



## Spankbelly2 (Jun 1, 2008)

Crushing human pellets is not a good idea because you don't know how well it was mixed when manufactured. Which end has the vitamin C, which end has vitamin whatever? There are warnings on human pills that say specifically not to use part of the pill. Because most of it is filler and combining agents that make the pill large enough to handle and hold it together.
There is no way for you to know what chunk is inert filler and what is pure medication.
Giving a small part of the pill does not mean you are giving a small dose.
Sure vitamins are good, in the correct amount. But if you do a little research as to how they are used together in a balanced way you will see the dangers of even small over doses of any one type.
I would not give a (relatively) small fish medication that was meant for a 200lb human.


----------



## bfaus875 (Jan 15, 2007)

I soak some of my pellets in centrum silver multivitamin and feed once a week and my fish are doing fine


----------

